# When did you feel "qualified" to critique others work?



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

Due to recent threads, I have been trying to be more active in the critique department. However, I feel under-qualified to be critiquing anything that's not my own. So I would love to hear when you felt qualified to start discussing c&c.....

I would like to be an active forum member and not just "take" from the veteran members on here, but I also worry I will be  WAY off base with my opinions.....


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 8, 2014)

There is not qualification really photography is vary subjective. 

The big it's thing you need when you give a critique is an explanation for why you feel that way.  Comments like "beautiful"  "amazing" or "it does nothing for me" are empty and the photographer can learn nothing from them. Comments that explain WHY are a lot more useful.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

http://fstoppers.com/wp-content/upl...que-fstoppers-hoffer-photography-710x1160.jpg


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> http://fstoppers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Photo-Critique-fstoppers-hoffer-photography-710x1160.jpg


:giggle: I like this.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 8, 2014)

critique is a strange thing. you could put some real historic photographs on here that might get nailed in critique. But then others that people say they love and all the good about them and they turn out not to be worth damn thing.
Doesn't always have so much to do with experience either but b.s. meter. 

A real experienced person can be/do get swayed by years of b.s. they think a perfectly executed photo is great. When it is really trash no matter how well executed it was. 

New woman, just picked up a camera yesterday, can look at the same photo and think "wow, that is a p.o.s." knowing nothing of composition. And the sad fact is, she can be totally correct. And the photo disappears into photo heaven like a billion others forgotten...


That's the ninety percent though. There is that small percentage (real small) where knowledge does matter as they aren't meant to cater to the wider audience or public at large.

jmo


where do you think all these photos end up that get good reviews on here from the more knowledgeable or experienced? Most end up no where. They aren't worth nothn a snapshot of your dog might have more purpose. :mrgreen: You could also get a crappy critique on here and sell a print of the work three days later.. Get a good critique and you cant give the photo away never mind sell it.


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2014)

What's VSCO? 



As for when to give you give it when you can as detailed as you can whenever you can. 

Honestly there is no exam, test, minimum height, age etc.... You give give your honest opinion and if you want to help more explain your opinion in as detailed a manner as you can. Remain respectful to the photographer and the subject of the photos and that's really about it.

Note critical evaluation of others work is a very key part in most school setups for learning new creative arts. As such by all means beginners go ahead! You'll start leaning things all the more as you learn to critique.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2014)

After about 25 years of being involved in photography, I felt qualified to offer C&C. So, the year 2002 I guess. But early on, in the early 1980's in my college photo classes, we were forced to participate in weekly critique sessions where the entire class's work was displayed and critiqued, so I got to be involved with C&C sessions that were run by an established, experienced professor who was head of the fine arts department, so I got to see the "traditional" type of C&C in action.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't think photography is that subjective.

Photography is really only subjective when it gets outside of some of the more commonly accepted norms, rules, etc. In other words... many may think the picture sucks for a variety of reasons, but some people may still love it.

Given that, I think you're "qualified" to give critique once you can understand and identify the rules and norms enough to understand not only when they are used well, but when they are bent or twisted in a way that- despite being unusual- still work.

All that said, there's nothing wrong with a less experienced insight. I have people who read the books I've been working on and many can say "this bit here... it's not working for me". They can't always tell me why, but the fact that something about it bothers them is enough to know it's something I need to have a look at and possibly fix.

I've been giving critique on images loooooooooooong before I knew what the hell I was doing. I suppose much of that critique was completely off-base, but I genuinely tried to be helpful, so I hope that was enough to keep people from being annoyed.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> was enough to keep people from being annoyed.


You've hit the nail on the head here, as to why I feel apprehensive about offering c&c. I've had some people offer me c&c that leaves me scratching my head. I try to ignore it, but part of me wants to be like...."do you have ANY idea what you're talking about ?!" And I don't want to be "that poster"......


----------



## wayler (Jun 8, 2014)

I also think critique can help the learning process, even though I also feel under qualified at times to do so. For me, I try and phrase things in terms of "what I like" as opposed to what others "should have done".


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2014)

I felt qualified when I first found photography and realized "Hey, I have an opinion about stuff and things."    

Honestly this whole "Who is qualified" business seems juvenile.  

I know when I like a photo and now that I do some some experience I know why (in most cases).  Whether that aligns with others' views of qualified critique - I really just don't care .


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Designer (Jun 8, 2014)

You "feel qualified" when you see something that you know.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> To add to the above.  Much of these are also grounded based on how the human eye and brain perceive something as 'nice'. There are scientific studies ..., js



But then you have to discern whether the intent of the photo is to look nice.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> You meant you don't want to take a 'nice' photo? :-O  Blasphemy!!! Hahaha   Like my masterpiece below?  http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/V...8-4871-95C6-6AE45AC6BCA9_zpsdoad6di8.jpg.html



I enjoy the abstract feel you were trying to achieve here, but I have to wonder if a different crop might make the image stronger. You might also consider just testing out the "delete image" function in your editing program. Perhaps that would also improve the quality a bit, as well as increasing the sense of "I wonder what that's supposed to be" I get when viewing the picture. ;-)


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Hey hey that's my masterpiece!! I do it the way I like it and its Art!!



I apologize, I'm sure it's because I'm on a small uncalibrated cell phone screen. ;-)


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 8, 2014)

This is the kind of thread that makes me a bit crazy with this place.
The OP asks a question, some people respond honestly and others feel it is their right to really attempt to divert the thread and get attention.
The OP might go along to be a good sport but the end result is that not only doesn't she get answers but those who try and divert the thread seem to believe its ok because it goes on.

This is disrespectful to the OP and to those who have answered seriously.


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

Lew, the OP always has the right to report any posts that are derailing their thread. If she is unhappy, I would suggest that she report it and we will clean it up.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't feel qualified at all (as compared to some more professional/knowledgeable photographers on here), but I still comment because I, myself, enjoy feedback on my work. Even if it's "hey, what a cool shot!"  
I occasionally will suggest something that even the regulars on here think is a good idea.  That makes me feel like I may qualify


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't say I've ever done any particular formal critique or remember when I might have started offering suggestions - probably whenever people started asking for my opinion or for help or ideas. I think it takes developing experience and expertise to be able to really critique someone's work but someone not yet that experienced can still offer their thoughts, even if it's how a photo made them feel or what they observed about it. I agree it helps to give a reason.


----------



## snerd (Jun 8, 2014)

Usually, only when I'm high.  :lmao:


Lew, loosen those sphincters a little. You'll live longer.  


Jazzie, if I see something that I've just recently learned and practiced is when I will comment.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

When I started not to think as much about what I see on the photo and what I will say about it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2014)

Well opinions on this one probably vary, personally I think if you have something to offer in terms of how to improve the image in question then your qualified.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the valuable thoughts everyone. I suppose I'll just comment, cross my fingers, and hope I don't upset anyone.  





mishele said:


> the OP always has the right to report any posts that are derailing their thread. If she is unhappy, I would suggest that she report it and we will clean it up.


  What if I derail my own thread? Can I report myself? Or should I leave that up to someone else? :giggle:


----------



## snerd (Jun 8, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Thanks for all the valuable thoughts everyone. I suppose I'll just comment, cross my fingers, and hope I don't upset anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl, don't tempt me! I'll report you quicker than you can say that Robbins guy is weird!!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

It took me a while to dive into the C&C part when I started. Believe it or not, I was a little shy back then.  I started by giving C&C on things that I was working on. Let's take the ROT's for example. I would always look through the posts and see if they used it, or if the shot would of been better off if they didn't. I would comment about it when appropriate. Eventually, I had a long list of things that I looked for in a shot and was able to comment about them. *That worked for me and doesn't have to work for anyone else. =)* 

I think everyone will be different. Never feel you shouldn't jump in and contribute!


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2014)

Here? Anytime someone asks for c&c. This is an open community where everyone has the right to voice their opinion. It's up to the person asking for critique to wade through the comments to find what is helpful and what isn't.

Could I judge a contest or curate a museum? No probably not.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> This is the kind of thread that makes me a bit crazy with this place.
> The OP asks a question, some people respond honestly and others feel it is their right to really attempt to divert the thread and get attention.
> The OP might go along to be a good sport but the end result is that not only doesn't she get answers but those who try and divert the thread seem to believe its ok because it goes on.
> 
> This is disrespectful to the OP and to those who have answered seriously.


I know what you mean Lew, I hate those preachy posts that have nothing to do with the topic.  



Jazzy, Life itself is subjective and all perceptions, likes and dislikes in that life are subjective as well.  As others have said there is not right or wrong time to feel "qualified."  You are qualified when you have an opinion.  Whether someone else likes, dislikes, accepts or rejects that opinion is for them to decide.  It however does not diminish you own thoughts or opinion.


----------



## snerd (Jun 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ....... I know what you mean Lew, I hate those preachy posts that have nothing to do with the topic...........



Hee hee. And to clarify my "high" statement, I was just kidding. I haven't touched the old proverbial herb since, wow, either 1989 or 1990!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I know what you mean Lew, I hate those preachy posts that have nothing to do with the topic...........
> ...



Dude, like I know what you mean man.......like I can't remember $#!& either man.  Where are the twinkies???


----------



## snerd (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't bother me, dude, I'm smoking a fatty...................


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> It took me a while to dive into the C&C part when I started. Believe it or not, I was a little shy back then.  I started by giving C&C on things that I was working on. Let's take the ROT's for example. I would always look through the posts and see if they used it, or if the shot would of been better off if they didn't. I would comment about it when appropriate. Eventually, I had a long list of things that I looked for in a shot and was able to comment about them. *That worked for me and doesn't have to work for anyone else. =)*
> 
> I think everyone will be different. Never feel you shouldn't jump in and contribute!



^+1 to this, except the part about mish ever being shy... 

I still wouldn't say I always FEEL qualified; it just depends on the photo. If it's street photography, I'd be extremely hesitant to give any real critique, because I know little about what makes good street photography. If it's a bird in flight, though, I'd feel much more confident lending my thoughts.

To my way of thinking, giving C&C is much like learning photography, in that you have to start DOING it at some point if you really want to LEARN it.  You can read about photography, ask questions, look at photos, etc--but if you want to become proficient, you have to practice actuating that shutter. The same is true of giving critique--you have to practice actually doing it.

When I first joined TPF, and for probably at least the first year, I almost never gave any C&C for the same reasons you've mentioned--basically, I wasn't confident that I really could give any decent critique, my C&C would get ripped apart, and then I'd have to cry myself to sleep. :lmao:
What I did to get over my fear of giving C&C? I would look at ONLY the original post and then I'd "write" a C&C response, in my head, trying to be as specific as possible. THEN, I'd just keep an eye on the thread, and note the responses given by particular people whose opinions I really respected. Discovering how often those people would make comments very similar to what I'd thought helped give me the confidence to start actually adding my C&C to a thread.
I also did this with some threads where all I could think was that I liked the photo or didn't like it, but couldn't express why. Reading the critique from others often helped me pinpoint the reasons I felt the way I did about a photo, and eventually I got better at *seeing* those things for myself.  It's a learning process, and even if you're off the mark once in a while, it's not gonna kill anybody!


----------



## shefjr (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't feel qualified to give critique. I generally proffer my opinion on an image with whatever emotions that the image may evoke. I will on occasion discuss technical issues that may detract from the image (under/overexposed, WB, etc).


----------



## pgriz (Jun 8, 2014)

Ah, giving a critique is not that hard.  Say what you liked, what annoyed you, and perhaps what you would have done differently if you were in that situation.  The main requirement is to be able to express your feelings about an image.  In the end, the image can cause you any number of reactions, ranging from "Wow!" through indifference, through "Yuck!".  If you can verbalize why you get that reaction, then you can critique.  And don't forget it's YOUR opinion.  There is no one "right" answer.  Some images really work for some people, and are considered moist heaps of digested food by others.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it's incumbent upon the person requesting the critique to understand that not all critiques will be "educated" (for lack of a better word) ones...


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 9, 2014)

The thing to keep in mind with critique is that it is all ex post facto. You needn't have much education to explain why a picture works or does not, for you. You need only eyes and a little self awareness. Theories of composition and color and tone and so on are plentiful. There's usually one someplace that will explain why any photo is good - even a bad one.

But none of it will do anything more than explain the photo in hand. Translating that into a new photo in such a way as it works, that's tricky.

Any fool can design a strategy that beats the stock market last year. It's designing one that beats it next year that's hard.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 9, 2014)

In terms of an educated understanding, I still am not quite qualified to comment on certain photos. That being said, all photos have the ability to evoke an emotional response or tell a story. I've felt qualified to mention what it is a photo makes me feel/the story as I see it for a while now. Then again, it may be fairly obvious that my understanding of what a great photo is can be rather... limited.


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel qualified when I see something about a photo that I particuarly like/dislike. No more is needed, but I try to ensure any coments I make are balanced & inoffensive.

Those more experienced in giving Critique can manage without having any particular feelings one way or the other. I certainly wouldn't unless I knew the photographer, in which case I may try to help them find the imperfections.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 10, 2014)

I think critiqueing is good for the requestor and the person giving the critique.
Both can learn.  I certainly learn giving critique .. assuming I see what I think my critique is.  Sometimes I see a photo and I can't quite figure out what i like/dislike about it until someone else mentions it.  Then my concept comes together.
Sometimes I'm way off the mark.  But it's always a good learning process to see what other people critique.  
Some people have certain styles that clash with your style, and they critique based on their style.  

It's all for learning and improving yourself.


It's kinda like musicians.  I've been a judge at woodwind, piano and string competitions.  I always ask the competition ppl "how" they want me to judge.  Sometimes it's for increasing the morale of the players .. make them feel good to make them work harder.  Sometimes it's "bash them as much as possible" as they are national caliber players needing it before nationals.  So for some people you need to base the level of critique based on what the purpose is and level of the poster.  But if it was Derrel and he cut off someone's hand .. let him have it even though he knows better  lol


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Here? Anytime someone asks for c&c. This is an open community where everyone has the right to voice their opinion. It's up to the person asking for critique to wade through the comments to find what is helpful and what isn't.





Steve5D said:


> I think it's incumbent upon the person requesting the critique to understand that not all critiques will be "educated" (for lack of a better word) ones...



What dem guys said.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

When I was born a red blooded american who exercises his first amendment hahahhaha


Seriously though, I like to think I'm qualified, not only by my work (which is always improving and not perfect duh), but my dedication and passion for photography.

If I see a good photo (in my opinion) I want to say its a good photo and what I like about it.

If I see a bad photo, I usually try to say something good about it and then what I would of tried to change.


And then there are some days where work was rough, the dogs won't behave, I didn't get to work out, and I just smash the first photo I see and says its crap haha.


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> When I was born a red blooded american who exercises his first amendment hahahhaha
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I like to think I'm qualified, not only by my work (which is always improving and not perfect duh), but my dedication and passion for photography.
> ...



You need a girlfriend.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > When I was born a red blooded american who exercises his first amendment hahahhaha
> ...



I don't think the fiancé would approve lol.

I knew I was forgetting something in my list HAHAHHA


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I don't think the fiancé would approve lol.
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something in my list HAHAHHA



Getting married?!! Don't do it!!! lol

Alright, now back to your regularly scheduled program. :er:


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> You need a girlfriend.



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2014)

Derrel said:


> After about 25 years of being involved in photography, I felt qualified to offer C&C. So, the year 2002 I guess. But early on, in the early 1980's in my college photo classes, we were forced to participate in weekly critique sessions where the entire class's work was displayed and critiqued, so I got to be involved with C&C sessions that were run by an established, experienced professor who was head of the fine arts department, so I got to see the "traditional" type of C&C in action.



One of my advertising professors would rip your work off the wall and belittle your during these...

Complete 180° from my "Conceptualization" class when I was in the art school; so glad I transferred out.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel particularly qualified to offer critique after gettin' ass-deep into a bottle of Maker's...

:mrgreen:


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)

JustJazzie said:


> Due to recent threads, I have been trying to be more active in the critique department. However, I feel under-qualified to be critiquing anything that's not my own. So I would love to hear when you felt qualified to start discussing c&c.....
> 
> I would like to be an active forum member and not just "take" from the veteran members on here, but I also worry I will be  WAY off base with my opinions.....


Critique is nothing more than opinion.  Don't feel intimidated to offer your opinion, it is what the photo makes you feel!  Disecting a photo in pseudo-technical terms is just an avoidance of how the photo makes you FEEL!  If you like it, you like it!  Why may not matter, because only YOU will know why it speaks to you, or doesn't.  If you are confident in why the photo either does, or doesnt speak to you, you can voice that....but know it say's more about you, than the photo!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2022)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...Someone very famous said this but I forget who.....


----------



## cgw (Jan 14, 2022)

What's up with these zombie threads lumbering back to life???


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2022)

cgw said:


> What's up with these zombie threads lumbering back to life???


Since the software upgrade, there's a feature below each thread that lists "similar threads" with no date (or any other) filters.   If members aren't looking at dates it's easy to assume they're replying to recent threads.


----------

